# Spigarelli barebow riser legal for traditional ?



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

My understanding is that if the weights are internal they are legal

Matt


----------



## Joecat (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks. There seems to be a lot of confusion about this. I like to play by the rulesand expect others to do so. At the same time, The NFAA rule book is vague . I emailed NFAA with the question. Will post their response when received.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

internal weight is ok I asked the Ca director I think he will do an RIC on it just nothing out front or back yet
Gary


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

2413gary said:


> internal weight is ok I asked the Ca director I think he will do an RIC on it just nothing out front or back yet
> Gary


If it wasn't, when were you going to tell me, Sunday morning at 8:59 a.m.?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

9:15 am and $25.00


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

2413gary said:


> 9:15 am and $25.00


That sure sounds harsh, but it appears you guys make it work!  LOL!!


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

dragonheart said:


> That sure sounds harsh, but it appears you guys make it work!  LOL!!


Gary came within 2 points of breaking the state 900 round record record today in senior trad division. 742 for the round and missed an arrow completely because his 5 second hold suddenly became 5/10 0f a second. Ha.For once, Sandy was right behind him with a nice 740. When he grows up and becomes master senior, the record will be a little tougher now.lol. Gary and sandy are on the way to bear camp and Will be joined by us tomorrow. Tuesday, it will be black bear down in northern california and then it will be bear salami here we come.


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

what did you shoot Ben?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

36 higher than me got to quit missing an arrow. 5 seconds baby
Gary


----------

